# I brought Vanolla home today!!



## sushisurf13 (Sep 27, 2008)

So I drove out to Robyns place and picked up Vanolla! Im so happy.
We've been home for about 45 minutes and Vanolla just got a soak then she instantly started eating a bell pepper. Now she's grazing on grass and danilion.
Shes so pretty. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Eric she looks better all cleaned up after her soak. Looks like she still has a little pumpkin on her face  
Glad to see she is settling in and eating already. Took me 2 days to get her to eat when I got her so she must know she is HOME


----------



## sushisurf13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, Pumpkin Face!



Crazy1 said:


> Eric she looks better all cleaned up after her soak. Looks like she still has a little pumpkin on her face
> Glad to see she is settling in and eating already. Took me 2 days to get her to eat when I got her so she must know she is HOME


----------



## purpod (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL about the punkin face, but yes, how exciting for you both! It's great to know she is feeling so well about coming home!

Congrats!
Purpod

{And yes, she is a beauty )


----------



## james (Sep 29, 2008)

she looks great! how old is she? was she captively born or rescued?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 30, 2008)

James, Vanolla was found at a shelter by one of our forum members. I believe they had her listed as a Russian. Go figure.


----------

